# Game Warden Story



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey 2cool, I'm still lurking on here since I moved up to North TX. I figured I would share this story with yall. I posted on another forum the monday after it happened. This was on 10-9-10. 

Went to lake X to scout a new spot w/ the dog saturday. As I was putting in, there were a group of 4 guys in a green older dodge loading behind me acting afool. I went out towards my destination. As I was rounding a point, I heard a couple shots and saw pellets hitting the water about 50 yds in front of me. Hmm, that aint right. Well a couple seconds later here they come hauling butt chasing water turkeys from tree to tree with 3 shotguns unloading everything they have going full throttle. 

Eh, whatever, I know cormorants are federally protected. Then they go ahead of me into the area I was looking at going to. I hear them shoot again, and notice a group of mallards getting off the water in front of them. Ok. Call OGT and report the boat description, 4 white males in the boat, the type of boat and motor, the ramp they launched at, and their truck description. They were going right to where I was going anyway, so I kept going, picking up about 15 shell hulls on the way (7-1/2 and 8 shot, 12 and 20 guage. I heard them shoot at least 30 times within the next few minutes. GW called me and asked where they were, I gave him GPS coords of the creek I was in and told him they were way back in there, one way in, one way out. He said the only boat he could get ahold of couldnt get back in there and the jon boats werent available, but he would be waiting at the ramp. I told him he could hop on my boat and i'd take him right to them. He accepted the offer and I went to the ramp to meet him. He said it would be hard to catch them without evidence. I told him that there was a road that you could see from where they shot the turkeys and mallards. He said alright, I will tell them I was sitting there and see if I can get a confession.

About then, I noticed them coming into the cove. Walked over to tell him and he said lets go. Got in the boat and they were gone. So we get out of the cove, and I notice the boat beached on a point. I said "thats them, im positive". GW says "alright, beach your boat next to theirs and hang out in the boat, ill handle it". 

He goes up to them, they had poles out acting like they were fishing. 2 18 yr olds, 1 17 yo, one 16 yo and one 12 yo. "How yall doing? catch anything?" No sir. "Got fishing licenses?" 2 did, 2 didnt. He walks to the boat "Why do you guys have shotguns?" "Oh well we were gonna dove hunt but didnt see anything" GW says "well there sure are alot of empty hulls in here to not be shooting anything" "Yeah, we were shooting turtles". GW checks for plugs. 2 had them, 2 didnt. GW says "Yall werent shooting anything else, were you?" "No, sir". 

Then it gets interesting. GW: "Alright guys, I was sitting on 'road X' watching yall shoot, now I can be an a-hole and take your guns, boat and take you all to jail, or you can start telling me the truth." Then one admits to shooting a water turkey. GW tells them that is a federally protected bird. Kid starts arguing that there are so many of them and they arent federally protected b/c they see people shooting them all the time. GW doesnt argue back, just says "Alright thats one bird, what about the others?" One more admits to a water turkey. GW: "I saw more than 2 turkeys killed. What else" then they admit to shooting a mallard and a teal. GW: "Alright boys, get in the boat and we will follow you to the ramp and deal with it there."

Back at the ramp GW tells me to hang out in the truck while he deals with them.

He didnt take their guns and boat. But issued the following citations:

2, killing a non-game protected species +restitution
1, killing a game bird out of season +restitution
2, no plug
4, hunting mig waterfowl out of season
4, lead shot hunting waterfowl
2, fishing w/o license
2, hunting w/o license 
4, hunting corps land with no permit. 

GW said he didnt take their guns or boat b/c he thought they had enough to keep them from doing something like that again. 
The boat was also not registered, they had only two life jackets, no throwable, no horn/whistle.

He said it was a really good call, that they get alot of BS calls and dont get good ones very often. Shot the bull with him for awhile and he told me about some good spots in the area and answered a few questions I had.

Call me whatever you want but I jump through all the hoops to be legal and ill be damned if Im gonna sit by and let people hunt illegally when I cant.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

you did the right thing IMO. kudos.


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 26, 2009)

good call! right thing to do!


----------



## gmac (Dec 5, 2005)

x2


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Welcome to North Texas - Good call!!!! 

What lake?


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

O.K. you're a whatever. haha. Good call. These boys needed a little re direction. I expect they'll get it. I personally think the GW should have taken their guns (but not the boat) but that's just a judgement thing. They's in plenty o hot water.


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

Props to you, I need more people like you around me lol


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

I wonder what all of those fines added up to?? Bet they had some explaining to do to mom and dad when they got home.

Green to ya for doing the right thing!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Good call!


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Main Frame 8 said:


> What lake?


Come on now Main Frame, you know better than that!!!


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Well done bro! Green to ya!


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Good job. If nothing else they weren't safe. You may have saved someone's life.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Way to go!
Just hope the local Justice of the Peace isn't related to them.
If you ever find out how much the fines are, please let us know.


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

Well done sir.....


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Proctor ? up the Leon ?

good call, sounds like the GW went fairly easy on them, maybe they will get a little religion in court.


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Thank you for doing the right thing. When we get more people to do that a lot of problems will be solved. In fact, thanks to those who voted, a lot of problems have been solved.


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Nice Job greenie coming your way


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> Proctor ? up the Leon ?
> 
> good call, sounds like the GW went fairly easy on them, maybe they will get a little religion in court.


That was my first thought also (Lake Proctor). Kudo's to the OP. I'm the same way in treating our wildlife and laws to the highest regard.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

****. Hopefully that'll set the kids straight. Sounds dangerous to be so close to wreckless kids with guns. Good yob.


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

Well done, young man...I am proud of you, you most certainly did the right thing. If more people would carre enough to do what you did, we could sure reduce a lot of poaching and such. Thanks again...you are a true sportsman!!


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

WTG........:cheers:


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

You don't need to apologize for doing the right thing. Need more like you.


----------



## BajaRat (Aug 5, 2005)

Way to go. You deffinetly did the right thing. You deserve a greenie>:cheers:


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

plgorman said:


> Come on now Main Frame, you know better than that!!!


I am in North Texas and don't duck hunt. Just curious since I know the area.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Good job Lance! You did the right thing.


----------



## DEG (May 29, 2006)

WTG...ya done good


----------



## Randy-z71 (Sep 10, 2007)

What lake? all the corp lakes I know you dont have 2 have a permit.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*What a guy,*

and only 24 years old! You're a young man to be so responsible. Like has been said, it's a wonder no one was injured with a careless group like that on the loose. Maybe their dad's will take their guns away. Generally, in a group like that their is a leader, and hopefully the judge will identify him and take the appropriate actions. Green to you.:cheers:


----------



## fjm308 (May 1, 2006)

Goog call!


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Nothing to be sorry for. Good job


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

That is great you did the right thing, thank you. You should not feel sorry at all, you should feel proud for protecting the wildlife we all like to hunt legally and you may have prevented one of them from getting seriously hurt.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Welcome to North Texas - Good call!!!!
> 
> What lake?


Sound like lake Texoma. I was fishing on OK side at night and often saw poachers shot for young doves in that fed reservation land.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

You did the right thing. You may have changed the course of these young boys lives for the better!


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

snitches get stiches.:cop:


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Randy-z71 said:


> What lake? all the corp lakes I know you dont have 2 have a permit.


You are WAY wrong I only know of one that DOESNT require a permit and they started requiring one this year. You might want to call your local GW and COE office to see about getting one.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

willeye said:


> snitches get stiches.:cop:


Douches get nooses


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

plgorman said:


> Douches get nooses


lol:cheers:


----------



## Randy-z71 (Sep 10, 2007)

plgorman said:


> You are WAY wrong I only know of one that DOESNT require a permit and they started requiring one this year. You might want to call your local GW and COE office to see about getting one.


Here are a couple!!
Woodville, Texas 75979-9631 Acreage: 875 acres
(409) 429-3491 Corps Permit: Not Required
(409) 429-3188 (fax)​www.CorpsLakes.us/Steinhagen
www.swf-wc.usace.army.mil/townbluff/​Administration: U.S. Army Corps of Engineers
Legal Game: Dove, quail, squirrel, rabbits, waterfowl, deer, and feral hogs. Alligators, only
in conjunction with TPWD special hunts.
Season: As published in the Texas Outdoor Annual for these counties. Antlerless deer may
be taken during archery season only. Harvesting an antlerless deer during gun season is
prohibited. Hunting outside of designated hunting seasons is prohibited. Hog hunting is
allowed only during deer season. Portable tree-climbing stands must be non-bark-penetrating
and all stands must be removed after each day​


----------



## Randy-z71 (Sep 10, 2007)

*Bardwell Lake​*4000 Observation Drive County: Ellis
Ennis, Texas 75119-1339 Acreage: 2,528 acres
(972) 875-5711 Corps Permit: Not Required
(972) 875-9711 (fax)​www.CorpsLakes.us/Bardwell
www.swf-wc.usace.army.mil/bardwell/​Administration: U.S. Army Corps of Engineers​Legal Game: Dove, squirrel, rabbits, waterfowl and feral hogs.


----------



## Randy-z71 (Sep 10, 2007)

*Lake O' the Pines​*2669 FM 726 Counties: Camp/Harrison/
Jefferson, Texas 75657-4635 Marion/Morris/Upshur
(903) 665-2336 Acreage: 4,500 acres
(903) 665-8441 (fax) Corps Permit: Not Required​www.CorpsLakes.us/LakeOPines
www.swf-wc.usace.army.mil/lakeopines/​Administration: U.S. Army Corps of Engineers
Legal Game: Mourning dove, bobwhite quail, squirrel, rabbit, waterfowl, feral hogs, whitetailed
deer, and eastern wild turkey.
Season: As published in the Texas Outdoor Annual for these counties.​Muzzleloaders and


----------



## Randy-z71 (Sep 10, 2007)

*Navarro Mills Lake​*1175 FM 667 Counties: Hill/Navarro
Purdon, Texas 76679-3187 Acreage: 5,500 acres
(254) 578-1431 Corps Permit: Not Required
(254) 578-1166 (fax)​www.CorpsLakes.us/NavarroMills
www.swf-wc.usace.army.mil/navarro/​Administration: U.S. Army Corps of Engineers
Legal Game: Dove, squirrel, rabbits, waterfowl, and feral hogs.​Season: As published in the Texas Outdoor Annual for these counties


----------



## Randy-z71 (Sep 10, 2007)

Just a couple not requiring it.


----------



## Randy-z71 (Sep 10, 2007)

*Sam Rayburn Dam and Reservoir​*Rt. 3, Box 486 Counties: Angelina/Jasper/
Jasper, Texas 75951-9511 Nacogdoches/Sabine/
(409) 384-5716 San Augustine
(409) 384-6076 (fax) Acreage: 6,000 acres
Corps Permit: Not Required​www.CorpsLakes.us/SamRayburn
www.swf-wc.usace.army.mil/samray/​Administration: U.S. Army Corps of Engineers
Legal Game: As published in the Texas Outdoor Annual for these counties.​Season: As published in the Texas Outdoor Annual for these counties.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

snitches get stitches


----------



## Deep C 915 (Jul 19, 2010)

I wish I could eulogize you for going to such lengths to insure that these young men were taught the lesson that you felt they deserved, but unlike most of the 2coolers that have praised your actions I would’ve like to have heard about an impromptu hunter education class that you had given to some kids on the lake. I am sure the wild life gestapo will inflict a financial lesson as well as the suspension of hunting/ fishing privileges that will have an effect on their lives for some time to come. Now if your story detailed how you causally floated up to these kids and asked how there hunt is going and explained to them how game wardens are always in this area and they should be careful. You could’ve impressed them with your obvious knowledge of the laws and even give’em some BS story on how you had to learn them the hard way. Now this approach may or may not have gotten through to them and you surely wouldn’t have got that instantaneous feeling of justification you received when you saw your hard work pay off in the thousands of dollars in citations the GW gave those teenagers. Now the only reason I would have went a different path is b/c is as a teen I can remember a few beer fueled weekends running up & down Trinity river shooting & catching everything we saw but I soon learned to respect the hunting and fishing laws through a little coaching and maturity. A question: My son and I was jetty fishing in surfside next to an elderly man who looked to be 70ish wearing a VFW hat and as he struggled with a bad limp to get his gear out on the jetty and all set up I could not help to think he’s going to a lot of trouble and pain to fish. He fished next to us the whole day. My son and I caught a lot of under sized trout and we threw back every one, but the elder man next to us kept all 6-7 of his trout which I knew were undersized. Now should I have called the “GW” to teach this man a lesson? Well I am a piece of chit with no moral fiber b/c I did not. He certainly knew the law and was more mature than some teenagers. I think the title of your thread should be changed from Game warden story to “I want to be a Jr.Game Warden” or “I ‘m not worried I don’t live in a glass house”


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Deep C 915,
I do not get two chances, neither should they. They knew they were wrong, and blatant disregard for the law must be prosecuted. We don't get to do whatever we like until someone tells us it's wrong. It is up to each of us to know the law before we go afield and to respect the resources we enjoy.


----------



## rab ag (May 19, 2005)

Maybe I'm a puss, but if I see 4 guys hauling arse over a lake shooting anything that moves I doubt I'm gonna cruise up to them to educate them. I'll let the guys in green deal with people that have no regard for the law and carrying loaded firearms.


----------



## Deep C 915 (Jul 19, 2010)

rab ag

You not puss well I don’t think so but good point & I knew that one would be brought up I honestly believe it’s how you approach the situation & given the ages I think “How’s the hunting? “ How’s the fishing?” Kind of a just curious what you’ve guys killed could get you into small talk with them. It will all depend on the amount of confidence you’d have on you own ability to control the introduction without showing your true intention of the conversation. It takes practice.


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*lesson learned*

I'm sure if it would have been older people he would have thrown them under the jail, and confiscated everytning but being they were kids, i believe he was giving them a little slack. I'm sure they are in very hot water with their parents as well, as the fines and restitution the judge will be imposing. Hopefully they learned their lesson and never break the law again. Good job in reporting the crimes, and helping out the game warden.


----------



## Deep C 915 (Jul 19, 2010)

Sweenyite,
At your age (33) you wouldn’t deserve a second chance & I didn’t hear about this being their second chance either, but regardless of that they ranged from 12 -18 yrs. & I find it hard to believe that we have so many adults here that as adolescents they had the maturity and foresight to go through their entire teenage years with out displaying some kind of disregard for the law knowingly or unknowingly. I am honest enough to admit as a teenager 12 -16 I was caught by several different people doing several different things I shouldn’t have been doing and received many lectures (arse chewings) and if the law was brought in to it ,my life could be shall I say far less rewarding than it is .Now that I’m thinking of it ,all the spontaneous interventions were by people a lot older than 24. So I am finding err in my expectation that this 24 year old could even attempt to handle that type of situation in a “let me try to enlighten these teenagers with out involving the GW approach”. With that and his obvious passion and desire to stop illegal hunting b/c he can’t do it attitude then I say reaching out for the GW was his safest option. 

Good job plgorman


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I hear you, it's just that I grew up hunting and fishing and obeying the regulations. It is a shame that not everyone teaches their kids what is right. I'm sure that whoever turned these youngsters loose with firearms and a boat when they are obviously too irresponsible will probably be in court with them and will also be the one footing the bill.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Amen*



Deep C 915 said:


> I wish I could eulogize you for going to such lengths to insure that these young men were taught the lesson that you felt they deserved, but unlike most of the 2coolers that have praised your actions I would of had my own kind of talk with them.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I was 16 and did something very stupid that involved a moving vehicle and a bb gun. I got 6 months probation and many fines and sheriffs at my house. I had to do community service for a while also. I messed up and paid the price! I promise you I learned my lesson and I teach my son the do's and don'ts of the outdoors. They got what they deserved. A little small talk from someone wasn't going to make a difference. my 2cents


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Absolutely the right thing to do! I may not have been as brave as you, but I darn sure respect your decision and actions.


----------



## KevinTx7 (Nov 10, 2009)

Every game warden I have ever come across, whether right or wrong, always get my respect and have always showed me the same. I have had a few in my party leaving licenses in the truck and stuff, but if you are respectful, it always turns out okay. Like you said on the original post, they usually share a few honey holes with you. Great job and thanks for keeping the rest of us safe.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

IMO the worst violation was the lack of life jackets and he let that go, most I know will not let the life jacket thing go as its a life n death thing...WW


----------

